# 286er bios



## NIC140903 (30. Oktober 2001)

kann mir wer sagen wie das bei den 286ern mit den bios-einstellungen funktioniert hat?

wurden die gespeichtert, hatte das board also ne batterie, und kann man die auswechseln?
oder muss man bei jedem boot die einstellungen wieder erneuern?

ich frag das aus dem grund, da ich hier nen 286er stehen hab, und der die einstellungen nen paar minuten, evtl sogar stunden speichert, aber wenn der ne zeit nich lief, sind die gelöscht...und ne batterie oder ähnliches hab ich auf dem board auch nich gefunden


----------



## Flame (30. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

die dinger hatten meineswissens auch schon batterien.
nur waren die oftmal mit verlötet.

warte ich gucke mal.

jupp die bei mir im antikregal ist verlötet.

also. was sagt uns das.
ohne saft kein gedächtnis.

bei hersteller gucken und hilfe suchen.

bei solch altem kram macht sich google gut.
da findet man so manche bastlerseite.


----------



## Moartel (31. Oktober 2001)

Hm, ich kenn mit mit 286er BIOSen ned aus, aber basteln tu ich gerne.

Wenn du nen Lötkolben hast kannst du doch sicher die Batterien vorsichtig rausbrechen und neue reinlöten oder?


----------



## NIC140903 (31. Oktober 2001)

mein problem is ja, dass ich da überhaupt keine batterie gefunden hab...es sei denn die is auf der rückseite, davon geh ich aber ma nich aus 

also wenns nur darum ginge ne neue dranzulöten, dann wär das nich mein problem gewesen...


----------



## Flame (1. November 2001)

*hehe*

guck mal hier.

das blaue runde unten im bild ist die batterie:
nach sowas musste mal gucken.
vielleicht ist die ja weggebrochen.
guck doch mal bei google mit der bezeichnung deines boards, ob du ein bild findest.

http://images.google.com

<img src="http://www.pcenterprises.com/images/genboard.gif">

cya :FLAmE:


----------



## NIC140903 (1. November 2001)

ah, dnagge...dass das die batterie is hätt ich nich gedacht, ja so nen dingen is auf dem board drauf...ma gucken ob sich das irgendwie auswechseln lässt

thx an alle!!!


----------



## NIC140903 (1. November 2001)

verdammt...die is unten mit heiskleber festgemacht...shit


----------



## Flame (1. November 2001)

*hehe*

so`n aufwand?


----------



## NIC140903 (1. November 2001)

is total zum kotzen, ich weiß nich wie ich das ding da runterkriegen soll, ohne die batterie zum auslaufen zu bringen und das board zu fraggen...
lötkolben is nich, is mir zu gefährlich


----------



## Moartel (1. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von NIC140903 _
> *das board zu fraggen...
> *


Hehe, Board fraggen is auch'n guter Ausdruck.
Ich würde mal versuchen (ohne Saft auf'm Board!!  ) mit Terpentin oder ähnlichem den Kleber vorsichtig aufzulösen. Wenn du das nachher sauber machst dürfte das gehen.

Aber zieh vorher den Stecker!!!!


----------



## NIC140903 (1. November 2001)

die batterie is mit heiß-kleber festgemacht, sicher, dass man da mit herkömmlichen lösungsmitteln bzw lösungsmittel-haltigen stoffen zu rande kommt?


----------



## Flame (2. November 2001)

*höhö der betreff imma*

hmm,

versuch doch das ding mit angelsene (ist falsch geschrieben ich weiß *g*) "abzuschneiden".

so wie man festgeklebte spiegel von fliesen abmacht.


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

Die Idee mit der Angelsehne würde ich mal vorziehen. Evtl. lassen sich auch beide Methoden kombinieren. z.B. wenn die Batterie so komisch angebracht ist dass man mit der Sehne nicht hinkommt oder so was.
Ich glaube schon dass man mit Lösungsmitteln da was bezwecken kann, da die den Kleber ja auflösen. Ich habe zwar nur ein Jahr Chemie gehabt und weiß immer noch nicht was ich dort wirklich gelernt habe aber ich kenne keinen Grund weshalb das nicht gehen sollte. Es sei denn der Boardhersteller hat daran gedacht die Batterie gegen unbefugts abnehmen mittels Lösungsmittel abzusichern. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich   .
Du musst das Board danach aber unbedingt sauber reinigen und trocknen lassen dass es keinen kurzen gibt.


----------



## NIC140903 (2. November 2001)

angelsehne?
ok...jetzt noch sowas haben 
evtl funzt das mit raushebeln...heißkleber is ja nich sonderlich stark


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von NIC140903 _
> *angelsehne?
> ok...jetzt noch sowas haben
> evtl funzt das mit raushebeln...heißkleber is ja nich sonderlich stark *


Hrhr, das Board wird ja schön vergewaltigt. Ich brauch unbedingt ein Pic von dem Schlachtfeld wenn du mit dem fertig bist was du alles an Optionen hast. Wahrscheinlich stanzt du die Batterie am Ende vor lauter Verzweiflung einfach aus und lötest die gebrochenen Verbindungen wieder zusammen   .


----------



## NIC140903 (3. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *
> Hrhr, das Board wird ja schön vergewaltigt. Ich brauch unbedingt ein Pic von dem Schlachtfeld wenn du mit dem fertig bist was du alles an Optionen hast. Wahrscheinlich stanzt du die Batterie am Ende vor lauter Verzweiflung einfach aus und lötest die gebrochenen Verbindungen wieder zusammen   . *



*lol*
ich werd ma gucken was sich machen lässt...ich meld mich wenns geklappt hat


----------



## NIC140903 (6. November 2001)

habs jetzt  
mir is aufgefallen, dass das keine richtige batterie is, sondern aus drei knopfzellen besteht, die mit nem schrumpfschlauch fixiert sind
hab das halt aufgeschnitten und alles rausgefetzt...
dann hab ich die neue drangelötet, ging eigentlich ganz simpel...und er speichert die einstellungen


----------

